# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Frage eines Neulings zum Thema Update OpenSuSE 15.3 auf 15.4

## LaTeXTypograph

Hallo Leute, ich bin noch recht neu in der Linux-Welt, bin mit OpenSuSE 15.3 eingestiegen. Da ist der Support jetzt vor ein paar Wochen ausgelaufen und ich bin schon überfällig mit dem Update auf 15.4.
Meine Frage ist: Was muss ich alles backupen/sichern/irgendwohinkopieren, damit alles direkt nach dem Update mit möglichst wenig Arbeitsaufwand wieder so läuft wie jetzt? Die meisten meiner Sachen liegen auf ner zweiten Festplatte, das ist sozusagen mein Datenlaufwerk, die sind also außen vor. Aber ich möchte auch meine KMail-Mails sowie die Webbrowsersachen (gespeicherte Benutzernamen etc.) gerne ohne viel Aufwand nach dem Update wieder so haben wie jetzt.
Ehrlich gesagt hat mich dies die ganze Zeit vom Update abgehalten, dass ich befürchtete, mit ganz viel Arbeit und Neueinrichtung nach nem Update konfrontiert zu sein.
Daher meine Frage: Wie geht man am effektivsten vor, sodass am wenigsten Arbeit anfällt?

Ein gutes neues Jahr euch allen!

----------


## DrunkenFreak

Das Update von 15.3 auf 15.4 sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren. Das ist ja kein Releasewechsel, sondern nur ein kleines Update.

In der Sicherung sollte immer /home und /etc vorhanden sein. Damit hast du den Großteil abgedeckt.

----------


## LaTeXTypograph

Vielen herzlichen Dank, es hat perfekt geklappt. Nach dem Backup DVD eingelegt, Upgrade gewählt, mich durchgeklickt, paar manuelle Entscheidungen getroffen (paar alte Packman-Pakete musste ich manuell durch die neuen SuSE-Pakete ersetzen lassen), zwei Stunden gewartet - und es ist alles zu 100 % wieder so wie vorher, nur mit 15.4 statt 15.3. Das klappt ja wirklich super.
Verstehe ich das mit dem "Releasewechsel" richtig, dass dann bei einem zukünftigen Umstieg auf 16 mehr Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten sind?

----------


## DrunkenFreak

Ich bin bei SuSe jetzt nicht sonderlich tief drin. Bei RHEL (und derivate) ist es aber lange Zeit die Empfehlung gewesen, eine Neuinstallation bei einem Releasewechsel zu machen.

Ich denke, das wird dich aber nicht mehr treffen. Laut Wikipedia findet nach der Version 15.5 ein Architekturwechsel auf ALP statt. Da wirst du vermutlich sowieso neu installieren müssen.

----------

